
A good company looks like a good Open Source project - AjJi
http://ostatic.com/blog/a-good-company-looks-like-a-good-open-source-project
======
skmurphy
This reminded me of a great suggestion by Jack Stack in "The Great Game of
Business" (top of page 72 see [http://www.amazon.com/Great-Game-Business-Jack-
Stack/dp/0385...](http://www.amazon.com/Great-Game-Business-Jack-
Stack/dp/038547525X) )

    
    
       "A business should be run like an aquarium, where *everybody*
       can see what's going on--what's going in, what's moving around,
       what's coming out. That's the only way to make sure people
       understand what you're doing, and why, and have some input into
       deciding where you are going. Then, when the unexpected happens,
       they know how to react and react quickly."

